# One of mine



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope you like 










Tank Specifications
Tank: 120 liters
Lighting: 4 36w pll(2 685 + 2 954). 10 hours per day.
CO2: pressurized external exchanger. (2 b/s)
Substrate: Akadama 
Filtration: JBL 500 profi

Plants and Fauna
Flora: Ludwigia Arcuata, Ludwigia Brevipes, hemiantus micramentoides, micranthemum umbrosum, pogostemosn helferi, Blyxa japonica, Staurogyne sp., Hemianthus callitrichoides, Proserpinaca palustris.

Fauna: Otocinclus affinis; ; Neocaridina heteropoda; Boraras maculatus;Tanichthys albonubes, Corydoras pygmaeus; Crossocheilus siamensis

Maintenance
50% water changed every week
Fertilizer: KNO3 ( 1ppm) , KPO4H2(0,5 ppm) , K2SO4,(2ppm) every day


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice!



pele said:


> Maintenance
> 50% water changed every week
> Fertilizer: KNO3 ( 1ppm) , KPO4H2(0,5 ppm) , K2SO4,(2ppm) every day


what about micro elements..?

Dror.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

> what about micro elements..?


Yes sorry, i add flourish trace, 5 ml once a week, and 0,02 ppm of iron three times/ week
Now i'm waiting to start to use the TPN +


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

two diferent prespective


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

come on guys!!! what you think!!!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Really lovely and lush! I like how the stones and stems are blended harmoniously. How do you keep the bottom parts of the HM from turning black? What are the green stems with the rounded leaves on either side? Finally are those Okho stones?


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

> How do you keep the bottom parts of the HM from turning black?


you mean the hemianthus micrantemoides? if the plant is kept short there are no problems



> What are the green stems with the rounded leaves on either side?


In the right i have postgemon helfieri and in left stargournye sp.



> Finally are those Okho stones?


yes


----------



## Albert Escrihuela (Mar 3, 2009)

Really incredible, nice tank Peels.
Very healthy plants you have in your aquarium.

Regards.
Albert.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Albert!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

The evolution..... 6 month ago


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

First scaping cut


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

beautiful tank, it's great to see the evolution into a more-defined scape over time.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the new changes. It doesn't seem to be so crowded. I miss the rocks though.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Crystalview these is not actual pic, the last one is the first in these post  

hooha, thanks for coming to my post. I'm progresing a lot in these last months whit planted tanks :whoo:


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Im guessing then,that you did'nt had in mind the whole picture from the beginning...the stones idea got to you only after everything was settled?




Dror.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

first tried to make two islands but plants grew too much, and took control of the backgrownd. 

In the first scape i have used too small stones, so i changed them because were hiden by the plants. 

sorry but my english it's not too good


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Today:










near:










ludwigia brevipes










starougyne sp


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Stunning....

Keep us update..:wink:


Dror.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for post A.Dror


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

starougyne sp look like they are in the shade of the taller stems. Yet you keep them so nice and bushy. How?


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Really have enough light, the plant is not in the shade.

I do not specify any pruning. I just cut the plants higher, this is natural growth.

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

pele said:


> I hope you like


This is an understatement! 
I LOVE IT!!! :first:


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

wow!!! thanks lizziotti!!!


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

So nice!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

newcomers


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I love this tank. I bet when you walk in the room, this tank can't help but be noticed. WOW


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks crystal!!!! 
I like the view from the sofa


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great design shows your full vision! I don't think I could've imagined that design out of the way it looked in the beginning. Sidebar- I love the plant void on the right side of the tank between the two stones.


pele said:


> :arrow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks travis!!!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

after pruning....


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

some pics more


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Very nice tank!
Congratulations!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks wigles!!!


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent!
Nice layout, good photography and a clean setup!
Always a nice combo!
MD


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

now is best!
keep without change if you can!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks!!! 
in two weeks i hope i finish this tank!


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice setup, the plants all look very healthy


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for coments!!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Today is a very special day for me, I have joined the ranks of the CAE (colectivo acuadiseño español)

I leave with you the new format of my aquarium, recently named










and this is the link of my post to the group

http://colectivo-cae.blogspot.com/

here you have the translation of the presentation

THE GROUP CONTINUES TO GROW.

CAE joined the list of members. In this case, Jordi Pelegrí, known by all as Pele, acuarista enthusiast who has conducted his passion for the world of planted aquariums with the greatest wisdom and the best temper. In a short time has proven to refine its huge potential aquarium and has a consummate works of special interest, where the health of plants and the optimum packaging perfect harmonic materials attest frames of unique beauty. His Oshun is a sample of his thoroughness and his great commitment to the wonderful world of aquascaping.

CAE welcomes this amateur showing wasting passion in everything he does.

Letter of introduction from Jordi

A little over a year and a half came to my hands an aquarium. From that moment I began to inundate the curiosity to keep the best planted in a world this small space. In this short time I could learn in a way to understand the plants, shaping, to follow their evolution and especially to be patient against the adversities that arise.
In this way I had the great fortune of knowing people who have not hesitated to share their knowledge, address my doubts and, above all convey the pleasure this hobby.
And now some of these people invite me to join a group, the CAE, where the large landscape level. What say? ¡¡It makes me very excited!

I really hope this addition to a lot more as a challenge and I will continue to improve and learn this exciting aspect of acuariofilia as aquatic landscaping. My wish is that the CAE will continue to grow every day more and their ranks are filled with good projects, rich landscapes and consolidate as a group of enthusiasts who enjoy and love this hobby.

Best regards,

Jordi Pelegrí


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Don Jordi.

Magnífico tanque. Frondosidad y salud soportan el layout

Enhorabuena y a por el tanque del mes en APC.

Regards
Alberto


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Sosa


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow!!!rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

:amen:


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Now i have new blog :clap2:

If you want here's the link!!!

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank's everyone for visit my blog! 

200 visites in one week! artyman:


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

astonishing, buen toque.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

after pruning


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

i hope you like


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

How could your plants be dense like that!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

too much pruning 

thanks for posting!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

¡que buena onda!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2009/07/homenaje-oshun.html

now you have the evolution...put up the volume!!!


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

any updates? this tank is the greatness.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Great tank! You should enter it in the APC contest coming up! Micranthemum umbrosum looks cool!


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Pele, I'm loving your tank, your pictures, and your blog. Thank you for sharing them all with us.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

are those micranthemum umbrosum on the two sides?


----------



## XSVaquascaper (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to be bringing up this post but it is absolutely phenomenal. My question is however, how does all this fit into 30 gallons. Is it a 30 long and I'm just not seeing how high it actually is?


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't worry about that! It's a pleasure for me that you like it!

This tank is a 100x30x40cm acuarium.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I love your setup. Forgive my noobness but what is the plan int he back corners and the one with the reddish coloring?


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

http://colectivo-cae.blogspot.com/2009/04/oshun-colectivo-acuadiseno-espanol-no.html

Here you have


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful!

Sorry if someone has asked before but what camera are you using? Settings? Pictures are very crisp!



pele said:


>


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! I'm jealous. Good Job


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Inscrito al blog .. Nice work


----------



## Green024 (Oct 26, 2009)

Your tank has progressed beautifully, and is a great source of inspiration. Great work!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks all!

Now I'm using canon EOS450 with tokina 12-24mm (this pics are with canon 15-55mm), but maybe I will change it for canon 7D 

This was my first aquarium and it is one that you like, it is really curious


----------

